# Grafische Komponenten unter Struts jsp (Liste)



## Caleb (4. Nov 2005)

Hi,

Bastle gerade an einer Jsp-Seite.
Wie kann ich unter Verwendung von struts in der jsp eine Liste(wie JList) erstellen in der ich Elemente selektieren kann und dann diese einer anderen Liste übergebe??


Danke für eure Hilfe....


----------



## Caleb (4. Nov 2005)

Kann mir denn niemand ne kurze Info / Hilfe geben????


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2005)

du meinst so eine linke-liste rechte-liste selection

musst du mit javascript von hand erledigen 

oder dir im netz was suchen (ist in struts glaub ich nicht eingebaut)

oder reicht dir ein

<html:select>


----------



## Caleb (4. Nov 2005)

Würd mir auch reichen....

Und wie schaut dies "programmiertechnisch" aus??

Danke für eure Hilfe.....


----------



## Caleb (6. Nov 2005)

Kann mir denn keiner ein parr Tips geben wie ich eine Liste(ähnlich JList) in die jsp implementiere?????


----------

